# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء طلبات : tonado

## salah_boussour

اخواني الكرام اريد شراء بوكس التورنادو اصلي  بجمبع الكابلات

----------


## mohamed73

> اخواني الكرام اريد شراء بوكس التورنادو اصلي  بجمبع الكابلات

 
اتصل بالاخ حسن حدوشي مكناس فهو موزع

----------


## salah_boussour

شكرا اخي على المتابعة  كيف يمكنني الاتصال به  وهل لديك فكرةعن التمن وشكرا

----------


## hamza2006

-j ai un HWK original dernière mise a jour
-sac de câbles nokia incomplet
contact     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jarw

prix hwk svp

----------


## bibars

prix

----------


## unlock-instant

عندي بوكس جديد اصلي بدون كابلات 900 درهم

----------

